# What is a heart rat???



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

What is a heart rat?? 

Now I haven't posted this sooner in fear people will think I am stupid but I read quite a few people say and call certain rats of theirs heart rats and I don't understand what people mean by this? 
Does it mean you have a very close bond with one rat?

Please don't judge me by this as I am genuinely not got a clue  sorry. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Just the rat that is closest to our hearts. One we've had a special bond with unlike any other rat


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you  

Then I can deffo call my Aslan my heart then? She is the one who chose me in the pet shop by wrapping herself round my neck bruxing (at the time it scared me as I didn't know what bruxing was) she is always the first one to greet me when I approach the cage... She kisses me when I ask for them, and she seems to love me as much as I love her  xxxxxxxx


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Me and Aslan 

(Can't figure out how to rotate the pics so thy are the right way and I look bloody terrible on these pics) xxxxxx


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awwe. sounds like Aslan is definately your heart reat. I have that with my Cookie. The result of an unexpected little and a one person only rat. She jumps from anyone else to me and loves to snuggle. Actually I could go on about her for hours so I'd better stop myself. lol


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

I will admit that before reading this I thought I was the only one with one rat that I have a special bond with unlike the others. Its almost like playing favourites, but I cant help it. It doesnt mean i dont love my other girls, its just different. Glad to know Im seemingly not the only one.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ilovemybabyrats... Tell me more  I love hearing about other people's rats and the stories that go with them 

@lisel...I have read others talking about their heart rats on this forum before so I know it's possible. But i didnt quite understand how. Completely agree with everything you say tho. I am deffo more protective over Aslan and the second she hears me she gets all excited etc. right from the word go from the minute Aslan and her sister frost were let out their cage in the pet shop, she was on me immediately and I knew not only were these girls coming home with us but the bond was unbreakable from that second.  want to hear more about your heart rat  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I am def more protective of liesel than my other two rats - Arielle and Zoey. I think part of it is that she was my first rat and only rat for a few months before to other girls came into my lives. Hence why my site name is after hers and not the others. But also shes the one who seems to be the most in tune with my emotions. If I'm sad she'll be the first to try and make me laugh or just come and cuddle with me. As soon as I open the cage door she wants out and before she will free roam she always has to sit on my lap for a bit first. The other girls free roam first, see me second. As soon as she hears me walk into the room liesel stops whatever shes doing and gets up to beg to be let out of her cage. The other girls do that sometimes but most of the time if they're sleeping when I come home they are not goingto get up to see me. I find Zoey will do that if I'm gone for a couple of days but liesel does it even if I've only been gone 20minutes. Nothing is more important to her than time with me seemingly. Don't get me wrong though, I do try to equally divide my free time between all the girls and of course spend lots of time with Zoey and Arielle As well but there's just something different about liesel.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

lol. well, I bought her mother, not knowing she was pregnant. Fourteen babies were born. I lived with my brother at the time, who was pretty upset. Or rather I should say he lived with me. Anyway, I did what i could to find loving homes for them. Only one person wanted them, two girls. She got her name because she was like the gingerbread man- run run run. She's calmed down since. She was as active with them as always, jumping from them to me. Two other girls were chosen, including my then favorite girl, Spector. In the next few days I found out Cookie would always jump to me, and so I started holding her and playing with her more. Now she jumps on my shoulder whenever I open her cage. She chatters to me, and loves sleeping by me. I always think it's so strange that the one I didn't think would be as much of a pet turned out to be the best pet of them all.

will not have a computer for a couple weeks, but pm me if u want to know more about her or see a pic


----------

